# rebuilding sewage pumps.....



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

so we get a customer yesterday.... we had installed a Zoeller sewage pump back in 02....right after x-mas 

now we get a call from him because the x-mas company flushed everythign down the drain again this year. 

we take a new Zoeller pump with a separate mercury switch down to the home and he insists on attempting to break down the bottom of the pump in an attempt to save a few bucks....

the unit looks like it has been sitting in sulfuric acid for 
the last 5 years, and this guy thinks we are going to man-handle the thing for 2 hours and then give him a *warranty *on the work...


I had to tell him that we dont re-build switches or fool around with them because we cannot warranty anything, and by the time we spend doing all this and re-installing it to see if it works...
it would cost him the same as a new one...

I turned the nasty thing over for him to stare at for a minute or two, then he finally blinked  and we put him in the new one... he was cussing out his relaitves who stayed with him for Xmas.


what is your policy when it comes to these things???..


.

..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That's what I would have done. Repair is cool but not if it is just throwing money out the window with risky results.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

I had a pump call last week, similar job but mine was blocked with wipes and rags, the pump only serves 1 property and the customer wanted the call under warranty, the pump is 8 months old, I wasn't happy to go for free because i had a feeling it was abuse, so pulled the pump and showed the jammed impeller and charged the customer good money for the call! 
Happy days


----------



## Eric (Jan 10, 2011)

In my opinion, a float switch is not expensive enough to warrant a rebuild. Diagnosis where the issue is at, weather in the switch or in the pump. Don't know how long the manufacture warranty lasts for a new pump but doubt it's as long as that install was.

Besides the problem was caused by the customer, which would void any warranty from the factory anyways.

I'll warranty what we sell and install for a year, not what the customer supplies. In that case I warranty our work only, not the item. 

Sometimes I'll warranty for 2-years if I wanna try to push for the job. After a year and a half, if it fails I'll probably do it on the cuff anyways cause that's how I am, (unfortunately). Unless the damage is from the customer like mentioned above.

I do remember as an apprentice many moons ago, dropping off a pump for repair at an elecrical rebuild shop after a good powerwashing. But that is gonna sit there for a week probably. It was for a commercial customer and they had a duplex system so they could be without the 2nd pump for short while. Don't think we did it as a warranty, just cause the pump was so expensive at the time they wanted to try fix it.

just my .02


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Repair ?? NO ,, change it out ! If ya feel some sorrow because it was your install from 8 years ago and it should last longer ,,, take $ 100 off . You'd be giving up your profit and making the customer happy . 

My .02


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Those little ones are throw aways...

On the other hand these are rebuilt....


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Zoeller sent me like a dozen switches at no cost, the gaskets as well, but I don't want to warranty any pump that's been broke apart.


New or nothing, especially with ones jammed up with who knows how long the impeller just sat there and tried to move and couldn't. 

Never really had anyone demand I rebuild one though.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Those little ones are throw aways...
> 
> On the other hand these are rebuilt....



Ok ,,,, true


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

If I pull it out, you are getting a new on regardless of what was wrong with the old :thumbsupne


----------

